
Ask HN: Platform to crowdsource writing a novel or short story - justforfunhere
Hi,<p>Are there platforms available that let you crowdsource writing a novel or a short story. Where you start writing something, people read and make suggestions on what comes next. Or they correct if you make some technical mistakes in your writing or anything else.<p>I read somewhere that &#x27;The Martian&#x27; author took suggestions from online readers while writing the book and it helped him with the technical stuff etc.
======
demygale
Interesting concept. Some writers have beta readers that give feedback during
early drafts, but these are usually close friends who.

You might look at something like Critique Circle. It’s not set up for that
kind of suggestions, but you could ask specific questions such as “what do you
think should come next?”

The problem with getting feedback from readers is there are more writers who
want feedback than are willing to give. So you either need non-writers to do
it (what’s their motivation) or you need other writers to do it.

------
gshdg
Sounds like you’re looking for a wiki?

